# Robertson's Beverages



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 25, 2021)

I was given this bottle by a friend and would like to know a bit more about it. I have searched the forum and haven't found very much on the older embossed ones. The only markings on the bottle are "Robertson's Beverages" around the top band; "Beaufont Bottling Works Washington NC" around the base band; and "7 FL OZ" on the bottom. I am curious as to the approximate age of this style of the embossed bottle as well as some history of the bottling company. Many thanks for any information that anyone can share.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 25, 2021)

Pretty common soda bottle from the late 30's early 40's. May have a bottle makers date code on the base to pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jun 25, 2021)

found some ads to share the first from 1928












and one from 1955


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

It's Roberson's. Nice art deco.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						W.R. “Bill” Roberson Jr. - Washington Daily News
					

Mr. William Riley “Bill” Roberson, Jr., age 90, a resident of Washington, NC died Saturday January 3, 2009 at his ho



					m.thewashingtondailynews.com
				












						Former site of Robersons Beverages - Wikimapia
					

a Dr. Pepper plant, closed in the mid 1980s and torn down around 2006.  now under redevelopment.



					wikimapia.org


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks, everyone. I'll check closer for a possible date code.


----------



## KungFu (Oct 7, 2021)

My understanding is circa 1946 - 1950.  Many area bottlers reverted to 'deco style' embossed bottles due to WWII shortages.  They weren't proprietary designs patented by the bottlers as in the 20's and 30's, but rather stock designs owned by the glass manufacturer which saw a resurgence.  They went back to ACL bottles as they could.  I know (and have known) several Roberson family members and have a variety of Roberson bottles, so it's an educated guess.


----------

